# Aquaventure - Atlantis Palm Jumeirah



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi guys.

Last night in Barasti (where else? ) a few of us were talking about going to visit the Aquaventure water park. I have heard good reports, a major one being that it wasn't busy at the moment.

Anyone up for going to visit this Saturday?

Prices are AED285 for adults, AED225 for children aged 3-7.
Towels are AED30 to rent, and the obligatory locker is AED50

It opens from 10am to sunset.

See - we can think of things to do without booze!


----------



## Ice (Oct 15, 2008)

do they serve alcohol there


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Ice said:


> do they serve alcohol there


For those unable to go without, there are numerous cocktail bars at the resort for afters


----------



## karendee (Oct 12, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> For those unable to go without, there are numerous cocktail bars at the resort for afters


Dude I'm totally in for Dec 19th or 20th, if rescheduling is an option


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

yup im in if i am around of course.... flying to mexico on the 17th so this is my last weekend!!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'll be there on the 19th

Both of my daughters have got the dolphin experience for their birthday presents


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hrm, okay question is how cold might the water be? I might be down for this sat provided its not freezing


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> Hrm, okay question is how cold might the water be? I might be down for this sat provided its not freezing


 
It's a self contained circuit, so the water will be warm.


----------



## Lex_Luther (Nov 1, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Last night in Barasti (where else? ) a few of us were talking about going to visit the Aquaventure water park. I have heard good reports, a major one being that it wasn't busy at the moment.
> 
> ...


Count me in...I have the day off so could use a bit of a tan...geordie.


----------



## WalkerH (Nov 24, 2008)

I would join you also. Don't mind if this Saturday or the next week...

Greetz


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

HAHA damn I think I know who Lex Luther is. Does it start with an N and end with an iel? eil? sorry =P

self contained circuit eh... so its got everyone's bodily fluids just running through it everyday =P 

I MIGHT be down yo, but depends on how I feel after Friday night.


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> HAHA damn I think I know who Lex Luther is. Does it start with an N and end with an iel? eil? sorry =P
> 
> self contained circuit eh... so its got everyone's bodily fluids just running through it everyday =P
> 
> I MIGHT be down yo, but depends on how I feel after Friday night.


 
We seem to be competing with Caldwema's lunch proposal at Underground, so may have to take a roll call to see which is proving most popular.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> We seem to be competing with Caldwema's lunch proposal at Underground, so may have to take a roll call to see which is proving most popular.


This is so not fair (rolling about on the floor, having a temper tantrum! ). Wouldn't be better to leave it until next year when everyone (including me, yes me!) can make it! Will definitely be a lot more fun if we are a bigger group!


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> This is so not fair (rolling about on the floor, having a temper tantrum! ). Wouldn't be better to leave it until next year when everyone (including me, yes me!) can make it! Will definitely be a lot more fun if we are a bigger group!



Guys, I have been talking to a few people and the consensus seems to be that we should leave this until the New Year, when we can get more people out.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> This is so not fair (rolling about on the floor, having a temper tantrum! ). Wouldn't be better to leave it until next year when everyone (including me, yes me!) can make it! Will definitely be a lot more fun if we are a bigger group!


Now I really am jealous. .Yes please wait till new year when I'm back from hols. Get my license so I can get around indepenant go back home for hols no car again, back to walking If I want to go anywhere at least they have footpaths here


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

well we dont get there untill the dec 20th so unless you move the date we will have to pass.


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

OK, that's seems to be the agreement; we will wait until everyone is back in Dubai!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> OK, that's seems to be the agreement; we will wait until everyone is back in Dubai!


Yaaaah, great


----------

